# A cove cutting jig for making bee box handles



## NY14804 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice job Paul!

I made Pip Storm's jig about 1-1/2 years ago and also had great results. Sometimes I cut the handle into the pieces before I assemble them.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

I tried that but forgot that you can't cut the finger joints first!


----------



## rangerpeterj (Dec 27, 2015)

I to made Pip Storms jig. works very good , also made the spacers to do mediums . I was happy with the 5 1/2 inch handles


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

I just saw this on youtube and was going to post it here but see that you guys already have it on here. I will be building one to see if it is better than what I do now.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

In the 1940's, Delta sold a radius cutter that would eliminate a few operations. I will try to find the part number. I am sure it is no longer available, but a used one might be searchable.

Crazy Roland


----------



## aweiss44 (May 8, 2017)

since my rinky dink table saw cant accept a dado blade, I made one of these last year and it worked well. hopefully just another option in case people tools are limited.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7NTXPyU2Sc


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2018)

paulmon said:


> I was not satisfied with the different handles I have on my bee hive boxes. But I found one that was quick to make and made a few minor changes to suit my purposes. I'm pretty happy with it and I'll be using it for all of my boxes in the future and will change the handles on existing hives as opportunity presents itself.


Any dimensions to your sled setup? I want to build the pip storm type but can't seem to get the measurements from the sketchup app that he used. Thanks.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

Blue Tick said:


> Any dimensions to your sled setup? I want to build the pip storm type but can't seem to get the measurements from the sketchup app that he used. Thanks.


No dimensions but the sled will have to accomodate the length of your bee boxes which is probably 19 7/8 or just a little more since you'll have to take into account that you'll need to tilt the box into the jig. If you are cutting handles into the ends, then you'll need to split the difference ( 19 7/8 - 16 1/4 = 3 5/8 ) of 3 5/8 ( 1 13/16 ) and make a spacer on each end of 1 13/16. And again, account for the slightly extra space you'll need to tilt the box into the jig. 

The slides are 2" in diameter if I remember right. You use 1/4 of the circle for each slide.

I don't remember how wide the sled is but it has to accomodate a deep hive and you have to calculate where you want the handle to be cut. These dimensions don't have to be really really exact.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2018)

paulmon said:


> No dimensions but the sled will have to accomodate the length of your bee boxes which is probably 19 7/8 or just a little more since you'll have to take into account that you'll need to tilt the box into the jig. If you are cutting handles into the ends, then you'll need to split the difference ( 19 7/8 - 16 1/4 = 3 5/8 ) of 3 5/8 ( 1 13/16 ) and make a spacer on each end of 1 13/16. And again, account for the slightly extra space you'll need to tilt the box into the jig.
> 
> The slides are 2" in diameter if I remember right. You use 1/4 of the circle for each slide.
> 
> I don't remember how wide the sled is but it has to accomodate a deep hive and you have to calculate where you want the handle to be cut. These dimensions don't have to be really really exact.


For your slides, I'm guessing you just used a hole saw to cut them out and then trimmed it with the table saw of bandsaw?


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

Blue Tick said:


> For your slides, I'm guessing you just used a hole saw to cut them out and then trimmed it with the table saw of bandsaw?


Yes.


----------



## A Novice (Sep 15, 2019)

That is pretty slick!

I usually just cut a slot with the dado blade, but cut it about 2 inches from the top. That way it is easy to see which is the top. I have a little jig to get the slot more or less centered.

The only problem with that is that the bottom doesn't shed water as well as a cove would.

I might try this, as I need to make some boxes this winter.


----------



## hockeyfan_019 (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't have the link from youtube, but I made something very close to this but using a standard blade in the table saw and an angled sled. Slide pass 1, raise blade 1/16", slide pass 2, raise blade 1/16", slide pass 3, etc for desired depth (I use 1/2"). Turns out great and little chance of something bad happening. Huge improvement trying to lift a 60# honey super with slippery leather gloves in the middle of a swarm of interested bees!


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice. Thank you for showing your work.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't know if you have seen it or not, but, I developed a system to make beautiful, commercial type handles using a common Skil Saw and a very simple jig that anyone can make at home. Just go to UTube and search, Cleo Hogan, making handles on bee boxes using a Skil Saw safely.

I will send you the plans for the jig. NO Charge, and NO salesman will call. Just email me at [email protected] and ask for plans for the jig. Happy to help you out. I have made Thousands of boxes and all have this type handle.

cchoganjr


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Cleo's video is listed under the name Donna Soper. Or, you can follow this link.

https://youtu.be/eaWRjpJ5f0w


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

if you have access to a drill press ( I own one ) this is the cat's meow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlM5yMuNetA


----------



## adson (Nov 25, 2009)

I still prefer to use a router with a dovetail bit.

https://youtu.be/SnjiRRDpsgs

There was the example at the outyard.net

I originally got the idea from a video from Jim Hensel.

The result is a very clean rectangular handle.

I do have a aversion to using a tool like the table saw in a way that was nor intended.


----------

